

Show HN: A more intuitive linear regression interface (Statwing) - glaugh
https://www.statwing.com/demos/regression#workspaces/39258

======
glaugh
We've been working hard on a more intuitive regression interface:

. Plain-English description of results

. Inline data transformations (e.g., taking a log)

. Automatic diagnostic charts and distribution visualizations

. Automatic alerts to common issues (e.g., funky residual plot)

. Plain-english guides to regression [1] and interpreting residuals [2]

. M-estimation instead of OLS

This is of course a work in progress, so we'd love to get feedback on this.
Particularly if you see something in the docs you don't agree with.

[1] [http://docs.statwing.com/user-friendly-guide-to-
regression/](http://docs.statwing.com/user-friendly-guide-to-regression/)

[2] [http://docs.statwing.com/interpreting-residual-plots-to-
impr...](http://docs.statwing.com/interpreting-residual-plots-to-improve-your-
regression)

(Logistic regression is also in the works, we'll probably do a "Show HN" for
that later, so please hold comments on it)

------
minimaxir
Interesting choice by linking to a deliberately flawed regression model as an
example, which allows the utility of the diagnostics to show.

